
Ask HN: How do you do 1on1/checkin at your startup? - tmlee
From what i have gathered, every startup has a different way of doing 1 on 1 and check in.<p>How do you practice it at your organization?<p>Has it been useful?<p>Do you use any online tools to facilitate that?
======
philiphodgen
Get the Manager Tools podcasts on how to do one-on-ones. Follow their methods.
That is what I did after hearing the Zapier (or was it IFTTT?) founder extol
the podcast's virtues. www.manager-tools.com

